# Flash Gordon TV Series



## prinzAdam (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey Guys,
Any flash Gordon fans around? The series is coming out on DVD. You can check it out at Amazon.


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you talking about the old Buster Crabbe serials?


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 24, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> Are you talking about the old Buster Crabbe serials?


I rather doubt it, as those have been available on DVD for some years, actually... at least several of them have; I recall seeing them at least 3-4 years ago at different places....


----------



## murphy (Jul 24, 2006)

There was a later TV series, around 1954.  Can't remember too much about it.


----------



## j d worthington (Jul 24, 2006)

Just looked up some information on it; I'd never heard of it before. None of the stars sounded familiar off-hand, but I noted one of the directors was Wallace Worsley, who directed the Lon Chaney *Hunchback of Notre Dame* in 1923).


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 24, 2006)

AS per Wikipedia;

"Steve Holland, starred in a 1954-1955 TV series which ran for 39 episodes and is, to date, the only live-action TV series based upon the character. The series had the distinction of being filmed in West Berlin, less than a decade after the end of World War II. It was recut into a movie in 1957." 

This was a new one on me, but on the other hand I was rather young at the time.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 24, 2006)

You learn something new every day. I always thought that the TV series was just a re-edit of the 30s serial. Didn't realise it was by different folk. Might have to check this out. 

Still, for me, there will only be one Flash and that's good old Buster


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 5, 2006)

Flash Gordon, for me, was the 1950's black and white television series starring Steve Holland.  I have a couple random episodes on DVD.

I am glad that the distinction was brought between the old serials and the television series.  I remember quizzing my grandfather about super men of the past, and, not until this thread was brought up, have I stopped and realized that he meant the SERIALS, not the television series. 

I don't know why I hadn't absorbed that fact sooner considering my grandfather was not a child in the '50s. 

So the serials are now on DVD?  How do they measure up compared to the old Batman serials that Foxbat (I believe) mentioned some time ago in a different thread?


----------

